# Unknown Eggs (oto or cardinals?)



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw these this morning and I think they belong to my otos. I only have two in there, I guess one of them is a female, not sure how to tell though...Well in the center of the picture you can see the eggs on top of the leaf. What should I do next?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to see in the pic but looks like snail eggs tho


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes I agree, those would appear to be snail eggs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They very well could be snail eggs, looks like the same one in my tank. Could definitely use a better pic here

just in case it is the oto's, here's a couple useful links;
How to Breed Otocinclus Catfish | General Pets | FireHow.com
Otocinclus cocama - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Jelly clusters are snails eggs.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Im going to destroy it. It is a jelly cluster

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys  got my hopes up...dam it snails...

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you see one cluster, just be cognizant that there could be a few more you can't see. If snails become a problem in the future, pick up a few assassin snails which eat other snails.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

If there aren't any snails left after the assassin snails eat them. What else will they eat? I don't want assassin snails to die after they serve their duty haha.


----------

